

Making Long-Distance Business Partnerships Work - dcurtis
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/24/business/smallbusiness/24sbiz.html?_r=3&ref=smallbusiness&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
inovica
It has worked well for me. 8 years ago I met a Russian guy in a forum and
we've created several products together and been reasonably (though not
stratospheric) successful. We only met, for the first time, two years ago.
Sometimes it comes down to gut instinct, even thousands of miles away. We
couldn't do it without the technology, but it works really well with it.

One interesting point is that we get on better remotely than I ever think we
would if we were in each others faces day-in-day-out

------
blake
Ben - congrats on the NYTimes coverage!

After seeing your iChat video + Trac setup working at your co-working space, I
went looking for a collaboration setup for our remote team (Trac just never
did it for me.)

We've settled on Google wiki + Lighthouse integrated with GitHub. We're also
testing Campfire for "watercooler" team chat (when IM isn't necessary)

<http://sites.google.com>

------
jbuswellchar
we have to do long-distance at my own organization so I found this
interesting.

------
ahalvor
this is an awesome article

